# Laptop wireless card compatible list



## everypot (Sep 5, 2009)

Is there any Laptop wireless card compatible list for freebsd? And which wireless cards are best supported by FreeBSD? 

 I'm really frustrated by the BCM4315 card on my netbook. I have to either drop give up BSD or replace the card with a well supported one....


----------



## pbd (Sep 5, 2009)

FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE Hardware Notes


----------



## everypot (Sep 6, 2009)

pbd said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE Hardware Notes



Any suggestion(modern and available in the market)?  There are too many of them.


----------



## pbd (Sep 7, 2009)

I've used Edimax EW-7108PCg without problem. I know that cards with Atheros chip are well supported, but I haven't used any.


----------



## everypot (Sep 7, 2009)

pbd said:
			
		

> I've used Edimax EW-7108PCg without problem. I know that cards with Atheros chip are well supported, but I haven't used any.



Thanks. Unfortunately my netbook doesn't have a PC Card slot. I need an internal mini wifi card.


----------



## everypot (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone know if these mini cards are supported?
Atheros AR5006EXS
Atheros 5008 
Atheros AR5007EG


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 9, 2009)

everypot said:
			
		

> Anyone know if these mini cards are supported?
> Atheros AR5006EXS
> Atheros 5008
> Atheros AR5007EG



According to the Atheros web page, these are:

AR5006: 5424 chipset
AR5008: 5416 chipset
AR5007: 5424/2424 chipset

The last one is in my Aspire One (I think, haven't opened it), and it works on 8-STABLE.  ath(4) shows the other two should also work, although no 802.11n on the AR5008 (yet?).

The 5006 and 5007 might work on 7-STABLE.


----------



## everypot (Sep 9, 2009)

wblock said:
			
		

> According to the Atheros web page, these are:
> 
> AR5006: 5424 chipset
> AR5008: 5416 chipset
> ...



Thanks a lot.  I have just made my BCM4315 work using ndis driver(http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=40490#post40490). No need to buy a new card!


----------

